# Another collector trap brand.



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The following pictures are Diamond brand traps with a brief write up of the history of the name.






​​




​​




​​




​​




​​




​​​
Norwich Wire Works Inc. (1909-1974) was located in Norwich, Chenango County, New York. Wire specialty products made by NWW included litter baskets, display stands, machine guards, flower boxes, trellises, milk bottle carriers, bicycle delivery baskets and animal cages.

During the early 1920s and until 1931, NWW, Inc. also took on the manufacture of steel traps. NWW not only produced traps under the Diamond Brand name but also made a brand of traps for F. C. Taylor Fur Co. called "Taylor Special" and another brand called the "Economy Trap".

Notice on the fourth picture, they used the term spiral spring instead of coil spring.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting stuff Mike, thanks for posting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love learning something new.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, keep it coming.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll do my best.............


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

i could read this stuff all day thanks 220, it aint easy living in the city!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the city has been closing in on me also.............


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.

Steve


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool, keep the info coming so us newbies can learn something about the history of traps and trapping.

So does the size 4 mean it has 4 inch opening when set?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's some more interesting steel!


----------

